# Share 40" shipping container to Melbourne from Rotterdam Netherlands



## Bogongmoth (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi All,

We have applied for out partner visa for Oz and are expecting it to be granted around September. We will be shipping from Rotterdam mid october 2010 with sercon.nl I am confident they are the cheapest way to ship and have been recommended them by friends and other Overland Travellers. We have enough for a 20' container but could fit in about 5 cubic meters or would be happy to share a 40' as this would reduce the handling fees for both of us.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## olie (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Ben, I am looking for a way to get 2 bicycles from Rotterdam area to Aus. I am in Brisbane, but can always courier from Melbourne up to the Sunshine State. If that was something you would consider, let me know and we can probably sort out the details by e-mail. Cheers, Hein


----------



## Bogongmoth (Jul 23, 2010)

olie said:


> Hi Ben, I am looking for a way to get 2 bicycles from Rotterdam area to Aus. I am in Brisbane, but can always courier from Melbourne up to the Sunshine State. If that was something you would consider, let me know and we can probably sort out the details by e-mail. Cheers, Hein


Hi Hien,
That could work for us, I could pick them up on my way through to the port with the truck. The other end will be a little harder as a courier from Melbourne to Brisbane wont be cheep, but it might be cheeped than a group age shipment on your own. We are still waiting for our visa so not sure on the timing as yet but will keep in touch!


----------



## olie (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Ben. I think at some point we will probably have to exchange e-mail adresses(dont know if its allowed on this forum), because there will be a lot of communication between us going on and it is perhaps not of interest to the other forum readers. Do you (or the moderators if they read this) know if it is possible to do this (e-mail exchanges) perhaps directly somehow without putting it on the forum? Thanks


----------



## Bogongmoth (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Hein, I have been looking for a direct email link but I cant find one! Maybe this will work for my email "benbrooks (at) ekit" otherwise I will contact the administrator and ask how we send them!


----------



## pacman38 (May 14, 2012)

Hi Ben,

Thanks for the tip about sercon.nl, I've just started looking around and you probably saved me some time and effort!
Cheers,
Andrew


----------

